# Help With Starting Showmanship?



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

A lot of what you do in the showring can be found on videos of the horse shows that run showmanship, like the AQHA World and APHA.


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to hate showmanship! But now that me and my horse are good at it its fun. 
If i were you i would start on the stopping. put the chain over her nose and it will help you get a sharp stop. then when she gets that move the chain under her chain. You should be able to just stop and the horse will stop with you. Walking is a big thing in showmanship. Walking may seem simple but its not. most horses (and people) can't walk straight! so walk her on a wall for a while in till she understands to walk straight. I always work on the pivot last! For my horse when i tried to pivot he would move his back end and not his front.. How i fixed that was talks baby steps! hold them by the halter and tap their shoulder with the lead rope and if they move over and keeps their pivot foot from moving make a big deal out of it hug them and tell them amazing job. then walk around and do something different and try it again! I do showmanship 20 mins after i ride because one its good for your horse (respect). two it bonds me and my horse because he loves it! 
For the show! 
Fake tail
if her hoofs are white then clear if her hoofs are dark then black 
banded and short. if her forelock is long then french braid it ( it looks nice) 
depends on the pattern for the cone thing 
hair needs to be in a neat bun with a hair net. ( no fly aways) 
Boots need to be clean 
i like black pants! bc it looks more classy tbh. and if you have a big butt it'll look better in black pants 
Always say good morning to your judge and SMILE!!! ALWAYS SMILE! you see snobby kids out there and it looks like their not having fun.. judges hate that.. 
Oh and when your horse gets good at the pivot it needs to be fast and clean... 
If you have anymore questions just message me


----------



## CuttingHorse (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have been looking at YouTube videos, and did find some that show what the exhibitors in the show are doing. Again, thanks y'all!


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You should look for a good proven and current trainer. Some things are pretty standard like never moving the right hind and head to follow the hands, but the class is very trendy and competitive. My older daughter does a lot of winning in it at the breed level and it really take a lot of time and consistent training to get it right. The worst thing is when a horse either has been messed with with some natural horsemanship goof or has been taught a move incorrectly.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Natural horsemanship goof? Oh that's right, you believe horses should get beat by a REAL horseman.

To the OP:

Go attend a couple Showmanship classes and see what you may be expected to do. Watch how the handle does things when the judge is looking the horse over, etc. Then afterwards talk to a few of the competitors and get some tips. A good trainer or someone with experience in this event could help you out!

I've never done Showmanship with horses but I have with pigs. Make sure you know your stuff incase the judge asks. How much your horse weighs, what do you feed it, etc. anything he could ask because if he does he's judging how well you know stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Roman said:


> Natural horsemanship goof? Oh that's right, you believe horses should get beat by a REAL horseman.
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> ...




None of that even remotely applies to horses. You have a pattern and that's it. You MIGHT get a good morning! At the big shows most times the ring stew does the walk around and the judges are sitting in chairs a few feet away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

wow... beat by a real horseman.. what the heck.. Zapper is allowed to think natural horsemanship people can be goofs.. o my gosh, I have seen a few, and how laughable they were. i don't want my horses chasing me for a cookie. i did have a horse when I was 14 that would play tag with me , no cookies or treats involved, no training. 
I know some real horseman and women that would be terribly offended by that. 
There is a specific way to do showmanship if you plan to win. and they dont care how much the horse weighs. It does not have to be a halter horse either.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

stevenson said:


> wow... beat by a real horseman.. what the heck.. Zapper is allowed to think natural horsemanship people can be goofs.. o my gosh, I have seen a few, and how laughable they were. i don't want my horses chasing me for a cookie. i did have a horse when I was 14 that would play tag with me , no cookies or treats involved, no training.
> I know some real horseman and women that would be terribly offended by that.
> There is a specific way to do showmanship if you plan to win. and they dont care how much the horse weighs. It does not have to be a halter horse either.


You should see what goes on here with what we call circle jerks. They go to shaking the line to make them back , that's just oh so fun to fix and worse yet you go to do the cross over and they are moving their feet completely confused. It takes me about 6 months to have a food one going and about 6 weeks for a circle jerk to ruin one.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

stevenson said:


> wow... beat by a real horseman.. what the heck..


She actually said in another thread that a real horseman would beat a horse. -_- Something along that line.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Roman, I never saw a post that said that by Zapper. and something like that is not saying that.


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

I just had to laugh when I read this thread.


----------

